# freebsd-update 8.2-RELEASE vs 8.2-STABLE



## thinkofit (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

When using freebsd-update on a 8.2-STABLE I receive:


```
freebsd-update -v debug fetch
Looking up update4.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-STABLE from update4.FreeBSD.org... 
fetch: http://update4.FreeBSD.org/8.2-STABLE/amd64/latest.ssl: Not Found failed.
```

If I check on-line at http://update4.freebsd.org/8.2-RELEASE/amd64/latest.ssl I note in the path 8.2-RELEASE instead of 8.2-STABLE.

How to tell freebsd-update to use 8.2-RELEASE and not 8.2-STABLE in the request it does?

thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2011)

thinkofit said:
			
		

> How to tell freebsd-update to use 8.2-RELEASE and not 8.2-STABLE in the request it does?


You can't, freebsd-update only works on -RELEASEs.


----------

